# 2003 Outback 25Rss For Sale



## campingranger (Feb 23, 2012)

We are moving and would like to sell our trailer. Our kids are older and there is little time to camp. It is in great condition. It has only been used a couple of times a year. we always covered the trailer during the winter months. We are asking $9,200 or best offer. Please email me at [email protected] with any questions.

Specifics:
Sleeps 8, Pull out Queen Bed with comforter, fold down table, fold down Couch in slide out with throw pillows, 2 bunk beds 
Bathroom with shower, full kitchen, outdoor kitchen (grill), outdoor shower head 
Awning, AC, heater, stereo and TV hookup 
Bottom Bunk bed folds up for bike storage 
Anti sway bar, and weight distributing hitch included
Enclosed underbelly for longer camping 
Non-smoking


----------



## Erik R (May 31, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## campingranger (Feb 23, 2012)

Erik R said:


> Where are you located?


The trailer is located in Holly, Michigan. Thanks

This camper has been sold.


----------

